# Extended Warranty



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 2007 25' outback and I can get a second extended warranty for 4 more years starting immediately with a $100 deductible for $1600. We haven't used the RV.
much in the last couple of years because our kids are teenagers now. Don't know how much we'll use the RV in the next 4 years but hopefully more. Should we buy the warranty? The inverter was replaced with the last warranty.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I have purchased very few extended warranties as they rarely pay off. I did not get it on my trailer, nor on my truck. Usually they are not worth it. yours now being 6 years old or you may use it but it's a gamble. What are the exclusions,if any , in the fine print? Me personally google is my best friend(and this site for my outback) when something goes wrong and I am pretty handy. I wouldn't get it.

Oh if you do a search you will find other threads on this. If you did a Poll it would be interesting to see how people vote!

Happy new year!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put the 1600 in its own bank account and use it for major repairs when needed. You will make out much better in the long run.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

jake said:


> Well I have purchased very few extended warranties as they rarely pay off. I did not get it on my trailer, nor on my truck. Usually they are not worth it. yours now being 6 years old or you may use it but it's a gamble. What are the exclusions,if any , in the fine print? Me personally google is my best friend(and this site for my outback) when something goes wrong and I am pretty handy. I wouldn't get it.
> 
> Oh if you do a search you will find other threads on this. If you did a Poll it would be interesting to see how people vote!
> 
> Happy new year!


I agree. I have yet to have repairs on anything that offered a extended warranty that the warranty cost would have been less than the total cost of repairs during the warranty period. Lucky??? maybe. My advice is to learn how the stuff in the trailer works, make sure things are properly taken care of and maintained, and put the $1600 in the bank as self insurance. At the end of the warranty period, if your like me, you'll still have about $1400 in the bank, or more likely $1600+.

Now, there are some cases where an extended warranty might be something to consider.

1) you are not at all mechanically or electrically inclined and don't know/understand how stuff works. That's one of my brothers, for him they make sense. Just not his "cup of tea".
2) you really don't like doing repair work even if you have the skills, or don't have the time and would rather have someone else do it.
3) peace of mind is worth the cost of the warranty, even if you don't end up using it.

So if your in (1), (2), or (3), decide if it's worth it to you. Otherwise I'd pass it up.

And if your in (1-3), don't get me wrong, I'm not being negative about anyone, we all have different interests and skills.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Most financial advisors are oppossed to extended warranties on anything. They are kind of like insurance policies, most people pay way more into it them than what they get out of it. I agree with Andy, put that money into the bank and use it on repairs as needed. It's very likely you won't spend $1600 in repairs over the next four years.


----------

